# ChefJune's Signature Dish



## ChefJune (Aug 17, 2011)

I had to think about this one. For years I've called my favorite Scallop dish "my signature recipe." However, the recipe below is the one my friends request most often.


*Chicken in Red Wine Vinegar Sauce*
I include this divine Lyonnaise dish in a class I have taught many times featuring four (and sometimes five!) chicken dishes from different parts of France.  Many of my students are put off by the title of the recipe, but when the class is over, they almost unanimously declare this dish to be their favorite!
makes 6 servings
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
one whole chicken (about 4 pounds) cut into 10 pieces—you could use all breasts or all leg portions if you prefer, but the meat should be on the bone)
sea salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste
4 shallots, finely chopped
1 cup top quality red wine vinegar
1 cup crème fraîche (or heavy cream, preferably not ultrapasteurized)
finely chopped fresh (flat-leaf) parsley for garnish
 
1.  Mix salt and pepper together in a small bowl.  
2.  Heat the oil and melt the butter in a deep-sided 12-inch sauté pan over medium-high heat.  (If your pan isn’t large enough to hold all the chicken in a single layer, use 2 smaller pans, and put half the chicken, oil, and butter in each one.)  Rub the chicken pieces with the salt and pepper mixture.  When the oil is hot but not smoking, use tongs to add the chicken, skin side down.  Brown on both sides until the skin becomes beautifully golden brown, and the chicken is thoroughly cooked, about 12 minutes on each side.
 
3.  Remove the chicken to a serving platter and cover loosely with aluminum foil to keep warm.  Pour off about one-half the fat in the pan.  Add the shallots to the remaining oil and brown over medium high heat.  Slowly add the vinegar to the skillet and boil until reduced by half.  (The fumes will definitely clear your sinuses—great for a cold!!)  Add the crème fraîche and cook until the mixture is well blended and has turned a nutty brown color, about 5 minutes.  Return the chicken to the pan to coat thoroughly and heat briefly in the sauce.
 
4.  Return to the platter, garnish with parsley, and serve immediately.  If there is extra sauce, pass it in a small bowl.


*Teacher’s Tips:*        1.Be sure the vinegar has boiled down enough before you add the crème fraîche or you’ll end up with a beige, watery sauce.
2.    Pork chops also work admirably in this preparation.  Brown Chinese vinegar makes a tasty substitution for the red wine vinegar, as well.
Serve this with a cru Beaujolais (NOT Nouveau), if you want to be regionally specific. Its fruity character goes so well with it.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 17, 2011)

wow, this looks good.

copied and pasted. thanks, june. 

at first i wondered why you cooked the chicken through thinking it was going to be a braise of some sort, but i see it's more of a "gravy" dish, if you will.

i'll be making this soon. just have to figure out how to cut a few calories out of the cream without losing too much flavour or i'll be eating this alone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yum, looks divine!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love vinegar  I'll try this, it looks good!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 18, 2011)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

Gotta try this one!!! ~~~ Thanks Miss June for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2011)

June thank you for a wonderful recipe. I plan to do this one Sunday for our meal I have friends who love chicken and wine so I'm done  a c&p and will make them happy with your recipe.
Thank you
kades


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 18, 2011)

This sounds delicious!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 18, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> ...For years I've called my favorite Scallop dish "my signature recipe."...


 
Scallops are second only to sushi with me, and if the sushi IS scallops, well, I'm in hog-heaven!

Could you please post your scallop recipe in another thread? Purty purty please?


----------



## CaptainFlea (Aug 27, 2011)

Yummy  I wonder if I've eat this before...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Yo!! Chef June! Are you ridin out the storm or did you ski-daddle out of Dodge????

Stay Safe!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 29, 2011)

We really lucked out, Uncle Bob.  In our neighborhood, not even a power outage.   Lots of rain and wind, and some tree limbs down, but nothing too serious.

Other neighborhoods and areas weren't as fortunate. Lots of flooding and outages.

but compared to Katrina (6 years ago today) and both Gloria and Hugo that I remember here on the East Coast, this was not too serious.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you rode out the storm safely and without losing power.....
A niece in Brooklyn reported the same thing...Lots of rain, some wind, and no loss of power....
Yep K. was doing her thing 6 years ago today....an experience I will not soon forget.. and hope I never have to face again......


----------

